# Pictures from walks



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

The puppy, surprisingly, is an easier walk than Pogo; I don't need to constantly keep an eye peeled for squirrels. Therefore I'm actually noticing some of the other neighborhood animals on our outings. 

I saw a gorgeous luna moth early in the evening a few days ago.









And this little guy gave me a baleful stare when I got too close to his little toad hole. I guess I can't blame him; he had a sign, after all.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

Blue is older now and just ambles along without a leash, besides we usually walk 








on our property. A family of ducks is living on our pond


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Great pics! @cowpony and @bluegirl1997


----------

